# My therapist had no idea at all about me...so she said.



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

My mom just told me this a few days ago and honestly, it comes as a no surprise, maybe the fact that she admitted it. 
Basically in the end, she was so puzzled by me that she just said "I don't know, I've tried everything, I really honestly don't have an idea what's the case there".

Well when I first started seeing her it was because I missed school for 3 weeks and I had a typical case of SAS but I don't think she ever treated it that way. She saw a danger of it evolving to schizophrenia which I honestly found stupid and insulting (no offense to anyone) because I knew that was the furthest thing from my diagnosis. Then she had another diagnosis of me and in the password of it was something along the line of me not being able to sit in school without supervision which was just incredibly stupid because I never had one single outburst or anything, I mean that just isn't me. I'd be silent and by myself but I'd never cause any trouble, I'd be more of a loner than a problem child and that was just IDK...stupid. 
Well next thing, it got worse, I stopped going again and then she was seriously concerned, she wanted to keep me in which I immediately said no to but she was just killing me with meds, straight up drugging me badly. Well that time she upped the dose and she thought things seriously got out of control and that I'm in bad shape and won't be able to do anything and that something drastic would need to be done ASAP.

However I then finished school, went on a vacation with my folks and functioned just normally and after she spoke to my mom and heard that she just couldn't believe it. She was like a rocket scientist not being able to figure out some most complex things and then she admitted she was probably wrong all along and that she really never diagnosed me right and that I'm a special and a unique case..and she sounded really sad and honest.

During the treatment I kept telling her she's way off. I was PO'd. I told her I'd want a second opinion. I'd get mad. But then it would be like "oh, he's at it again, he better calm down". My mom thought so to because hey, a therapist said so, she must be right.
But all along I knew she wasn't. I hated her stupid diagnosis and I knew how bad they were. IDK how to feel about this at all and how could she get it so wrong.
Maybe I wasn't telling all, maybe she's just too young..she's in her mid 20's..but IDK, she was just completely wrong the whole time.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

sounds like she's just a really bad therapist who doesn't know anything. you should definitely look into finding a new one.


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

My counsellor doesnt say anything, bar the odd interjection (such as "you mentioned .... how did that effect you") what ive discovered most in the sessions is that i talk and in doing so realise what im saying, so in effect im treating myself if that makes sense.

For example ill have a train of though about relationships, and during this rambling ill mention something that will click in my head and make me think "wow thats what i actually think"

Its a slow method but it works i find.


----------



## kj6754 (Nov 11, 2003)

I am sorry about your bad experience ExtremeE. It sounds like you would have done a better job giving therapy to yourself and thats unfortunate. 

Your case is why I dislike the idea of therapy and have never been to a therapist in my life. 

I hope you get the help you need in the future.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, just having a "therapist" title does not make one an expert or good at their job. Shop around.


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you told your therapist that you think you have social anxiety? Being that she's young and perhaps inexperienced, she may not have treated it before. I would tell her your opinion and ask what she knows about SA. You could also talk to your school counselor if your mom doesn't believe you and you need to switch therapists.


----------



## ynoh (Jan 15, 2008)

Man that sounds like a horrible experience! While diagnosing maybe a difficult process, much of the diagnosing can be done when listening to what patients have to say, and that she did not do. She's a bad therapist... blacklist her.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey ExtremeE,

I' m sorry about your situation. I agree with other's she not that appropriate with the way she works. I agree again with the others in trying to find someone new. Good luck with that process though. I hope all is well.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Tallman (Apr 24, 2007)

Sorry for your bad experience. Unfortunately, it is not all that unusual. Unless a therapist has had SAD, most of them do not know as much about it as you do. I have been told that some of them have trained extensively in anxiety and CBT and are excellent. I think my insurance company carefully screens out those kinds of therapists when they set up their list of approved providers. I am being facitious there, but I have found that psychiatrists and therapists resent having to send in reports on what they are doing and why, which is what my insurance requires. The only therapist I have seen that seemed good with SAD said that one should expect a good diagnosis and prognosis within 4 to a maximum of 8 visits and if you don't get one by then find another therapist. She got it right the first visit. My insurance company dropped her, and I can't afford to go without insurance.


----------

